# which parking brake cable should I get?



## audivwfan (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Guys, Here's a question for you....I have a 96 jetta trek 2.0l. I swapped out a rear disc axle from an mk2 to get rid of the original drum brakes. I reconnected the parking brake cables from the mk3 and now I have too much play in the ebrake even when it's fully adjusted out. I hardly have any grip with the ebrake and the handle comes all the up. Which parking brake cable should I be using, one from an MK2 or an MK3?










_Modified by audivwfan at 2:40 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: which parking brake cable should I get? (audivwfan)*

Early MKIII (93-95).
A 96 MKIII has longer parking brake cables then the MKII and the early MKIII.


----------



## audivwfan (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: which parking brake cable should I get? (germancarnut51)*

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Seems both year cables are 1613mm long so that might not be your problem. But could be
Supersession Information 
93-95 Part number 1H0609721A was superseded by part number 1H0609721D. 
96-99.5 early 1H0609721E
But the part number are different. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 8:24 AM 12-10-2009_


----------



## audivwfan (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

so what exactly does that mean? I was told by another guy that the connection at the ebrake itself is different. Could that be the difference?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (audivwfan)*

The cable ends are different between drum brake cables and disc brake cables.
Early (96 and earlier) MKIII parking brake cables (drum and disc brake) are shorter than Late (96 1/2 and later) parking brake cables (drum and disc) are longer because the curved tube that exits the chassis (that the parking brake cables run through) are longer on 96 1/2 and later cars.
Aftermarket parts store parts books are often wrong.
If you have a 96 Jetta, you swapped the rear axle beam to get disc brakes, and you tried to use your old drum brake parking brake cables, you have the wrong cables, and you need to buy parking brake cables for disc brakes (would have to use the chassis number to determine which length parking brake cables you need. If you bought replacement disc brake parking brake cables and they are too long, then you have the shorter curved tubes of the Early Jetta, and you need the shorter disc brake parking brake cables OR you need to get the longer curved tubes from a later Jetta or Golf.


----------



## audivwfan (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

Thanks guys. I'll be looking at it this weekend and finally figure it out. I'll keep you posted on what I have.


----------



## ksuekihlman (May 27, 2012)

*96 MKIII Ebrake cable*

Ah, the value of an old thread... 

I just replaced my rear drum brakes and ebrakes cables on a 96 Golf GL. I do have the metal tube for the ebrake cables coming through the floor up to the ebrake handle, and it seems like I am already maxed out on the adjustment for the ebrake. 

From what's been said, it sounds like I have the later model, but the cable seems too long. How do I tell for sure that I have the right cable? VIN #? 

Thanks 

KS


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

96 was a transition year. Earlier cars need the short cables and later cars need to longer cables. 

The difference is the guide tubes. All cars use guide tubes, the difference is in the length of the guide tubes. Later cars have longer guide tubes. 

So, you can buy the earlier model shorter parking brake cables (make sure you order the type of cables to fit your rear brakes (disc or drum)), or buy the later model longer guide tubes to fix the problem.


----------

